# Pb depuis mises à jour ?



## begoodmac (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis le passage à iTunes 11 et mise à jour de mon apple TV 2, tout est très lent : ca prend bien 2-3 minutes avant que l'apple TV ne charge le contenu de iTunes (quasi instantané avant), et les déconnexions sont fréquentes lors de la lecture des films.

Quelqu'un a t-il expérimenté aussi ce problème ?


----------



## denroc (8 Décembre 2012)

J'ai ce même problème depuis la dernière mise à jour, lenteur du chargement de ma bibliothèque. J'ai remarqué que les coupures ont lieu lorsque mon Mac se met en veille alors qu'avant ça n'avait pas d'incidence (normal ou pas?). Pire, lorsque j'allume l'Apple TV, quelquefois je ne vois que mon dossier photos et non la bibliothèque complète!
Pas envie de réinitialiser en attendant un correctif.
J'aimerais savoir si beaucoup d'autres ont ces différents problèmes.


----------



## Oliv0042 (8 Décembre 2012)

Pareil problème de lenteur depuis itunes 11 avec Apple TV3, j'ai branché l'Apple TV en ethernet depuis cette après midi, il me semble que cela va un peu mieux depuis, mais sans grande conviction.....


----------



## userapple (9 Décembre 2012)

Apple TV2 et ITunes 11.

Même problème, déconnexion en lecture vidéo quand mon IMac ce met en veille.

Par contre le plus gênant, c'est que au bout d'une journée il perd sa connexion
réseau (il est connecté en Ethernet).

Seul solution pour l'instant, c'est une réinitialisation du firmware via ITunes et c'est
reparti pour une journée


----------



## begoodmac (10 Décembre 2012)

Je suis effectivement repassé en 5.02 depuis iTunes et tout est revenu dans l'ordre.
(La qualité des softs Apple baisse je trouve)


----------



## userapple (10 Décembre 2012)

begoodmac a dit:


> Je suis effectivement repassé en 5.02 depuis iTunes et tout est revenu dans l'ordre.
> (La qualité des softs Apple baisse je trouve)



Je pense que c'est la solution en attendant qu'APPLE trouve une solution.

Ou avez vous telecharger le 5.02, vous avez le lien?

Pour information nous parlons bien du firmware actuel qui est le 5.1.1?


----------

